# What's a reaction to microfleece look like?



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

For those who's children are sensitive to microfleece I'm curious how this sensitivity presents itself. Was it a general rash in the area or small spots or somethign else?

TIA


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

it looks like a sunburn. BUT I think that since we are all diff it can look diff too Like maybe a persistant rash. Some have had it actually bleed....

Sherry


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Yes, it looks like sunburn- bright red. I have also seen small red, sore bumps appear where the fleece is dry and contacting skin. The bright red sunburn look is what both my kids got.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Well, thursday night i noticed 2 red dots on each buttock, they were pink and smooth and about the size of a pencil eraser. They are now rough and feel dry... not disimilar to an allergic dermatitis reaction... strange it would just be those 2 spots, maybe the dry microfleece did stick to her bum? Sound like a reaction to you?


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

It is really hard to know. Eczema can appear as round circles with symmetrical edges and get dry and flaky- so it might be that. Did it appear anywhere else on her body- say the creases of ankles or wrists or behind ears? (That is common with eczema).

With my kids the fleece allergy showed up as bright red in the main diaper area and red bumps at the dry edges- like the leg/waist bands. I hope others with different experience can offer more insight.


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Every time Rhys teeths a molar he gets those two spots on either side of his testicles. We have tried EVERYTHING to get rid of it and nothing works. As soon as the teeth poke through its gone the next day.

The spots look REALLY painful too...like the skin has been eaten away









Steph


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Steph, that's what this looks like and seems to maybe it. She just got her first tooth wednesday! That's much better than an allergy IMO, I am relived to hear this. Thank you!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

No problem! I know I was FREAKED when I first saw it...accompanied by swollen lymph glands on either side of his groin...brought him to the doctor in a tizzy and she calmed me right down LOL!

She gave me a cream with steroid in it (pretty strong stuff) and it did nothing so now I just leave it and know that even though it is very uncomfortable for him it will go away when the teeth come in.

If he really seems uncomfortable I will sometimes give him baking soda baths and make sure he is changed as soon as he pees (sometimes let him go coverless or even *gasp* naked LOL)....really nothing helps until the teeth come in but these measures seem to offer a bit of comfort.

Thank GOODNESS we only have four more teeth to go before he has all his baby ones...teething SUCKS!!

Steph


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

With Andrew it looked like a sun burn but, he also got blisters with it... covering the whole diaper area any place the fleece touched....
Some have as small bumps others blisters, all depends on the child.

Andrew's is a polyester reaction so he also gets it from other fabrics... (velour, sherpa and such) but, he can only use cotton clothing also...

HTH,
Liz


----------

